# Velocity RDA



## method1 (22/8/15)

looking for one - pref in JHB ..


----------



## VapeGrrl (22/8/15)

Hi

I have silver and black in stock which include bottom feed pins

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (22/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi
> 
> I have silver and black in stock which include bottom feed pins



Checking it out now - thanks!


----------



## VapeSnow (22/8/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi
> 
> I have silver and black in stock which include bottom feed pins


Hi do you have any spare 510 adaptors ?


----------



## The Newby (23/8/15)

hi @method1 
did you manage to get what you looking for


----------



## 3FVape (25/8/15)

It is really nice. And looks like a smiley face.


----------

